# Worst Sitcom!?!



## etexas

Gotta go with .......Mr. Belvedere. People...I can't explain it....the show made me angry! I think I saw it 2 times, the first was ...trying to look away from a train wreck I could not remove my eyes from the horror. 2nd time..well part of me wanted "better things" for the world...so I hoped the first one I saw was JUST a horrid mistake....every episode was it would seem. Belvedere, where are you now?


----------



## govols

How bout Joanie loves Chachi


----------



## Romans922

Maybe this should be qualified to shows that aired for a long time (2+ years).


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

The Golden Girls was pretty bad.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Will and Grace, or any thing staring homosexuals.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Mr. Belvedere bombed...it was boring. ugh!

The Golden Girls was funny...and I can see why guys wouldn't dig it...but for chicks, it was the original Ya-Ya sisterhood...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

houseparent said:


> Will and Grace, or any thing staring homosexuals.





The Golden Girls is pretty bad though, but I have no recollection of Mr. Belvedere what-so-ever, and Charles in Charge was..... well...... Scott Baio.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Southern Presbyterian said:


> and Charles in Charge was..... well...... Scott Baio.



Hey, I was a kid...and Scott was hot.


----------



## caddy

houseparent said:


> Will and Grace, or any thing staring homosexuals.


 
I Agree Adam. I am keenly aware of how the homosexual themes have been _mainstreamed_ in the last 20 years of Television. What make Will & Grace dangerous, however, is that it is actually well written. I have watched it and it is funny in many places. Much like the subtle and liberal themes in Boston Legal. There is a lot of good writing in these shows. They are not bad because of bad writing but bad simply because they are indoctrinating us and lulling us to sleep like a frong in warm water turning hotter by the second. 

Joni loves Chaci, now that's just bad writing....


----------



## Josiah

*Worst sitcom*

Family Matters. hands down! There is just so much a person can take of the character Steve Urkel's voice.


----------



## CDM

Small Wonder

Small Wonder hands down. I feel less than human acknowledging its existence.

Plus, I have a real life TV critic to back me up on this here.


----------



## Dena

y'all who voted for GG should be ashamed. lol. I love the GG. man. I wish i could still watch it!


----------



## ReformedWretch

as a kid I liked Joanie loves Chachi for several reasons. I was a HUGE Happy Days fan and as The Fonz got old and less "cool" I moved on to liking Chachi. I also liked their singing (I was a kid!) and bought two Scott Baio albums that I bet may be wroth something if I could find them (well, not really but still..)


----------



## ReformedWretch

Dena said:


> y'all who voted for GG should be ashamed. lol. I love the GG. man. I wish i could still watch it!



My wife likes it and I didn't mind it. it's still on Life Time in the afternoons I believe.


----------



## etexas

I REALLY thoght about putting Webster in the mix...why...OK...it began to air when Diffrent Strokes was ending....so...HOW ORIGINAL...some kind white folk take in a minature black kid. The show deserves a hammer due to total lack of originality.


----------



## etexas

Daniel Ritchie said:


> The Golden Girls was pretty bad.


"Oh Danny boy, the understament ,the understatement you have given.....


----------



## Davidius

I haven't seen a single episode of any of these...must be very lucky!


----------



## etexas

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I haven't seen a single episode of any of these...must be very lucky!


David! My man! These shows are cult classics of "bad"....if you want to torture yourself....rent or borrow some DVD's of any of the "Big Three" i made mention of!


----------



## etexas

caddy said:


> houseparent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will and Grace, or any thing staring homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Agree Adam. I am keenly aware of how the homosexual themes have been _mainstreamed_ in the last 20 years of Television. What make Will & Grace dangerous, however, is that it is actually well written. I have watched it and it is funny in many places. Much like the subtle and liberal themes in Boston Legal. There is a lot of good writing in these shows. They are not bad because of bad writing but bad simply because they are indoctrinating us and lulling us to sleep like a frong in warm water turning hotter by the second.
> 
> Joni loves Chaci, now that's just bad writing....
Click to expand...

I agree about the "badness" of Will and Grace, I made my wife stop watching it.....On this thread I am not looking for "evil" bad....I am looking for..well..CHEESY bad!


----------



## ReformedWretch

Cheesy bad= ALF


----------



## etexas

houseparent said:


> Cheesy bad= ALF


OH YES! That is Classic Bad!


----------



## Calvibaptist

Benson


----------



## D. Paul

Brady Bunch
Partridge Family
Webster


----------



## MrMerlin777

Silver Spoons....

One word. STUPID...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Sounds like we need a top ten list of the worst of worst.

Married with Children 

Momma's Family with Vicki Lawrence

Full House

Roseanne

Golden Girls

Will and Grace

Friends

Threes Company

Family Guy

The Simpsons

And not necessarily in that order. And the list could be much longer. Those are just off the top of my head.


----------



## Barnpreacher

Worst sitcom = Anything that has come out in the last ten years (minus Seinfeld).


----------



## Barnpreacher

MrMerlin777 said:


> Silver Spoons....
> 
> One word. STUPID...



 But you gotta love the train in the house!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Barnpreacher said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Spoons....
> 
> One word. STUPID...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you gotta love the train in the house!
Click to expand...


...and Erin Gray.

Which by degrees of separation leads one to another all time bad tv show....Buck Rogers in the 25th Century.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

etexas said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Golden Girls was pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh Danny boy, the understament ,the understatement you have given.....
Click to expand...




Here is an idea for a new poll: worst Irish folksong ever.


----------



## LadyFlynt

It must be a guy thing...because I actually like a few listed a couple of posts up...


----------



## Calvibaptist

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Spoons....
> 
> One word. STUPID...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you gotta love the train in the house!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and Erin Gray.
> 
> Which by degrees of separation leads one to another all time bad tv show....Buck Rogers in the 25th Century.
Click to expand...


I though Buck Rogers was awesome when I was a kid. And I thought Erin Gray was cute.


----------



## etexas

Calvibaptist said:


> Benson


I forgot about Benson! What were they thinking..........


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

*Friends* was atrociously immoral but did so with cutesy wit and a congenial laugh track.

*Will and Grace* was despicable, as was the Ellen Degeneres show* Ellen*, *Roseanne* was pretty trashy as well.


----------



## Ivan

houseparent said:


> Will and Grace, or any thing staring homosexuals.



Agreed, not only for the gross and stupid show that it is, but also the evil influence it has on those who watched it


----------



## etexas

No Longer A Libertine said:


> *Friends* was atrociously immoral but did so with cutesy wit and a congenial laugh track.
> 
> *Will and Grace* was despicable, as was the Ellen Degeneres show* Ellen*, *Roseanne* was pretty trashy as well.


Again I want to frame this thread of bad sitcoms...not with the sick and peverse..I want to focus on bad as in stupid cheesy plots, bad writing ,bad acting shows like.....Alice....


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Calvibaptist said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you gotta love the train in the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Erin Gray.
> 
> Which by degrees of separation leads one to another all time bad tv show....Buck Rogers in the 25th Century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I though Buck Rogers was awesome when I was a kid. And I thought Erin Gray was cute.
Click to expand...


 to both statements. But now when I see an episode I cringe. And I can say the same thing about Mork and Mindy. What was I thinking?


----------



## Barnpreacher

etexas said:


> Again I want to frame this thread of bad sitcoms...not with the sick and peverse..I want to focus on bad as in stupid cheesy plots, bad writing ,bad acting shows like.....Alice....



Well kiss my grits, Max. What are you throwing Alice into the discussion for?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

etexas said:


> bad acting shows like.....Alice....



Come on now. I'd put Alice in the "best" thread. Admittedly somewhere near the bottom, but still in there. 

Vic Tayback in a comedy....now that's funny.


----------



## etexas

Barnpreacher said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again I want to frame this thread of bad sitcoms...not with the sick and peverse..I want to focus on bad as in stupid cheesy plots, bad writing ,bad acting shows like.....Alice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well kiss my grits, Max. What are you throwing Alice into the discussion for?
Click to expand...

Hey...I COULD have thrown in it's more "sinister" spin-off...that's right...Flo's Yellow Rose!


----------



## Barnpreacher

Southern Presbyterian said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> bad acting shows like.....Alice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now. I'd put Alice in the "best" thread. Admittedly somewhere near the bottom, but still in there.
> 
> Vic Tayback in a comedy....now that's funny.
Click to expand...


 - Don't you know some of the younger ones on this board are scratching their heads at some of these posts.


----------



## etexas

Barnpreacher said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> bad acting shows like.....Alice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now. I'd put Alice in the "best" thread. Admittedly somewhere near the bottom, but still in there.
> 
> Vic Tayback in a comedy....now that's funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> - Don't you know some of the younger ones on this board are scratching their heads at some of these posts.
Click to expand...

They don't know what they missed!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Barnpreacher said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> bad acting shows like.....Alice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now. I'd put Alice in the "best" thread. Admittedly somewhere near the bottom, but still in there.
> 
> Vic Tayback in a comedy....now that's funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> - Don't you know some of the younger ones on this board are scratching their heads at some of these posts.
Click to expand...


 Yea, I'm sure they are. Should we go further back? Like Father Knows Best or Hazel?


----------



## etexas

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now. I'd put Alice in the "best" thread. Admittedly somewhere near the bottom, but still in there.
> 
> Vic Tayback in a comedy....now that's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don't you know some of the younger ones on this board are scratching their heads at some of these posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, I'm sure they are. Should we go further back? Like Father Knows Best or Hazel?
Click to expand...

Don't badmouth Hazel! She kept the house spotless and everyone in line!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

etexas said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Don't you know some of the younger ones on this board are scratching their heads at some of these posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I'm sure they are. Should we go further back? Like Father Knows Best or Hazel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't badmout Hazel! She kept the house spotless and everyone in line!
Click to expand...


"Say good night, Gracie."


----------



## etexas

Southern Presbyterian said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I'm sure they are. Should we go further back? Like Father Knows Best or Hazel?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't badmout Hazel! She kept the house spotless and everyone in line!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Say good night, Gracie."
Click to expand...

Good night Gracie


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

etexas said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't badmout Hazel! She kept the house spotless and everyone in line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Say good night, Gracie."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good night Gracie
Click to expand...


 That gets me everytime.


----------



## etexas

Southern Presbyterian said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Say good night, Gracie."
> 
> 
> 
> Good night Gracie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That gets me everytime.
Click to expand...

A classic!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Has the world forgotten the* Love Boat*, bad bad bad, *Fantasy Island*, I used to love the* A-Team *theme song as a kid but watched an episode recently and could only roll my eyes.

Lest we forget* Alf*, it didn't survive the Reagan administration with good reason.

Dan Aykroyd headed up a short lived stinker called *Soul Man* in the mid-nineties about a single dad who was an Episcopal priest.

*Musical Cops* was a late eighties fiasco that was just as bad as it sounds and *Jake and the Fat Man* was about everything the title says, way too much fat man at that.

*That 80s Show*, Fox's effort to capitalize off the popularity of That 70s Show, quickly went the way of the rubix cube.

Don't get me started on *Punky Brewster*, I even had to watch her in Portuguese when I was five because we lived in Brazil, I must say it was entertaining to watch Hermann Munster dubbed however.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Or how about Sledge Hammer...hubby has been making me watch reruns of it with him. I'm gonna have it out with the friend that downloaded those for him...LOL!


----------



## govols

houseparent said:


> as a kid I liked Joanie loves Chachi for several reasons. I



Oh my! First, in another thread you said you used to wrastle, and now this. Stop the bleeding, stop the bleeding.

Where is the guy with the Superman man avatar??


----------



## Calvibaptist

etexas said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now. I'd put Alice in the "best" thread. Admittedly somewhere near the bottom, but still in there.
> 
> Vic Tayback in a comedy....now that's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don't you know some of the younger ones on this board are scratching their heads at some of these posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't know what they missed!
Click to expand...


Oh yeah? Well, kiss my grits!


----------



## Dena

houseparent said:


> Dena said:
> 
> 
> 
> y'all who voted for GG should be ashamed. lol. I love the GG. man. I wish i could still watch it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife likes it and I didn't mind it. it's still on Life Time in the afternoons I believe.
Click to expand...


yeah. no cable & no time to watch it, anyway, as I work full time at a job outside the home all day.


----------



## DMcFadden

All time worst sit com??? "My Mother the Car" . . . hands down, no credible dispute possible. Jerry Van Dyke was good in "Coach," but my oh my, "My Mother the Car" was a stinko.


----------



## etexas

DMcFadden said:


> All time worst sit com??? "My Mother the Car" . . . hands down, no credible dispute possible. Jerry Van Dyke was good in "Coach," but my oh my, "My Mother the Car" was a stinko.


Indeed! A true CLASSIC stink-bomb....what were they thinking.........


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Someone mentioned Benson.... Anyone Remember the Soap he came from? And does anyone remember Whose the Boss?


----------



## Calvibaptist

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Someone mentioned Benson.... Anyone Remember the Soap he came from? And does anyone remember Whose the Boss?



He was on Soap, which was actually a parody of soaps. It was a great show.


----------



## ReformedWretch

govols said:


> houseparent said:
> 
> 
> 
> as a kid I liked Joanie loves Chachi for several reasons. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my! First, in another thread you said you used to wrastle, and now this. Stop the bleeding, stop the bleeding.
> 
> Where is the guy with the Superman man avatar??
Click to expand...


As a HUGE Happy Days fan it was natural for me to follow this show, and if not for the "adult themes" wrestling would still be cool to me.


----------



## DMcFadden

Here is another oldie for us aging boomers . . . "Green Acres" and the people of Hooterville. Although, Arnold Ziffel was one great porcine.


----------



## etexas

Calvibaptist said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned Benson.... Anyone Remember the Soap he came from? And does anyone remember Whose the Boss?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was on Soap, which was actually a parody of soaps. It was a great show.
Click to expand...

Soap was pretty funny!


----------



## MICWARFIELD

I always HATED "Who's The Boss". Tony Danza just irritated me.


----------



## etexas

MICWARFIELD said:


> I always HATED "Who's The Boss". Tony Danza just irritated me.


Danza had that effect on a lot of people.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Well good news everyone, there is a writers strike in Hollywood and production of all sitcoms and talk shows has ceased, nothing but indefinite reruns until the picket line is crossed or resolved.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

DMcFadden said:


> Here is another oldie for us aging boomers . . . "Green Acres" and the people of Hooterville. Although, Arnold Ziffel was one great porcine.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Does anyone remember Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman?

Talk about stinko!


----------



## DMcFadden

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Does anyone remember Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman?
> 
> Talk about stinko!


----------



## JonathanHunt

LadyFlynt said:


> Mr. Belvedere bombed...it was boring. ugh!
> 
> The Golden Girls was funny...and I can see why guys wouldn't dig it...but for chicks, it was the original Ya-Ya sisterhood...



Actually I DID enjoy TGG, and still do if I ever see it.


----------



## Timothy William

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Well good news everyone, there is a writers strike in Hollywood and production of all sitcoms and talk shows has ceased, nothing but indefinite reruns until the picket line is crossed or resolved.



How much do we have to pay them to continue the strike indefinitely?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

JonathanHunt said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Belvedere bombed...it was boring. ugh!
> 
> The Golden Girls was funny...and I can see why guys wouldn't dig it...but for chicks, it was the original Ya-Ya sisterhood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I DID enjoy TGG, and still do if I ever see it.
Click to expand...


 No way!!!


----------



## etexas

I am taking my one bump allowance....due to the fact that my competing Best Sitcoms thread is still on the loose, you see people...my theory is this, the whole concept of Worst...is just funny...when you start talking about lame shows....people in general will get a smile on their face, despite the fact they do not like the show. Plus I would like to add another show in badness..the Jeffersons....OK, when it spun off from All in the Family....it was edgy...it was pretty funny...and it took risks for that period.....but...after the first 2 seasons...old hat...bad writing...it became horrid.


----------



## caddy

I have a theory that sort of lines up with yours: we tune into shows like "American Idol" more for the dilusional, frustrated, "I'm-in-Denial" mentality-like content. Something can be so bad it's funny. _AI_ is a prime example. We tune into Badly written shows also to laugh. Most of us, however, can't suffer bad writting for long, so we tune out and the shows are cancelled before any great length of time. Sometimes they aren't and we are thoroughly confused as to why. What I can watch, with constant amazement, ( and generally some degree of sadness ) is people who think they are something when they are nothing. I honestly just can't wrap my mind around that mentality. I would love to see a documentary on all the psychological issues that lends someone to that type of thing.


----------



## etexas

caddy said:


> I have a theory that sort of lines up with yours: we tune into shows like "American Idol" more for the dilusional, frustrated, "I'm-in-Denial" mentality-like content. Something can be so bad it's funny. _AI_ is a prime example. We tune into Badly written shows also to laugh. Most of us, however, can't suffer bad writting for long, so we tune out and the shows are cancelled before any great length of time. Sometimes they aren't and we are thoroughly confused as to why. What I can watch, with constant amazement, ( and generally some degree of sadness ) is people who think they are something when they are nothing. I honestly just can't wrap my mind around that mentality. I would love to see a documentary on all the psychological issues that lends someone to that type of thing.


Good point Steve! Interesting analysis of why we like the "train wreck" badness...I have a theory...it is escape! A really classic "cheese-ball" show....requires no thought! Think about it, the acting is bad, the writing is bad, production is bad......but again....all you have to do is sit there and chuckle and say...Boy this REALLY stinks!


----------



## ANT

etexas said:


> houseparent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheesy bad= ALF
> 
> 
> 
> OH YES! That is Classic Bad!
Click to expand...



No Way! Alf was funny! 

"Here kitty, kitty ..."


----------



## etexas

I was thinking about what makes a rotten sitcom, I noted the Belvedre thing upset me....why:OK....The plot!....It was a Midwestern Middle-Class family......with a Butler. People....help me figure that out...a Butler! Why would they need a Butler? Where did they keep him? By the bye.....Mr. B. was chunky....how DID they feed him? The whole thing made no sense!...To me...it puts it up there as probably the worst "sits" of all time.


----------



## ReformedWretch

[video=youtube;XRUgHnP68ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRUgHnP68ec[/video]


----------



## JasonGoodwin

houseparent said:


> Will and Grace, or any thing starring homosexuals.


I couldn't have said it better myself. Even if it's off the air, it's on reruns, which makes it even more unpalatable at the very least.

Welcome to the Culture of Death, my friend.


----------



## etexas

The old Batman show to me does not fall into this list. First it is not really a sitcom....second.....it is funny in a silly campy sort of way!


----------

